# Denver snow streets



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

Any predictions on how long it will be before the roads are dry? My neighborhood has like 6" of ice packed on it; I'm thinking it will be March before it melts (ok, maybe a bit of an exaggeration, but...). I'm already antsy after only a week and a half without being able to ride to work...


----------



## bobble (Dec 31, 2006)

End of January.

All the [email protected] streets out here in Golden have a 3-4" thick layer of broken up ice that's like driving on chewed up pavement. When I was shovelling last week it came up like chunks of flagstone.

Aaaaarg!


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

i'm glad i only live 2m from work. The commute has been tough but managable. my rigid 29" SS loves the snow


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

I have done a couple of Singlespeed off road rides here in the Springs. I dont think we got as much as Denver and its melting FAST!!!!


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

quicker than you think - most of the roads around my house are now ridable (its the block from my house to main street that is an issue) - two days ago most all the streets had several inches of ice/packed snow. 

Today I did get a nice ride around Bolder from work (lunch break), only had to navigate snow/ice once for ~50 yards.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

My street still has an ice covering that will hopefully melt down to pavement in the next few days. There will still be snow on the shoulders for another week or so. Not worth riding with the limited shoulder around Broomfield for now. Come on Mr Sol.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

D-Town said:


> Any predictions on how long it will be before the roads are dry? My neighborhood has like 6" of ice packed on it; I'm thinking it will be March before it melts (ok, maybe a bit of an exaggeration, but...). I'm already antsy after only a week and a half without being able to ride to work...


I will attempt to ride tomorrow from Boulder to LoDo. I will report the road condition sometime tomorrow. I'll try to take some pictures too.


----------



## ottodog (Mar 26, 2004)

Should be gone by the end of April or so....


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

We (wife and I) went up to Boulder and rode a couple times. They have the shoulders of the roads pretty clean. 





D-Town said:


> Any predictions on how long it will be before the roads are dry? My neighborhood has like 6" of ice packed on it; I'm thinking it will be March before it melts (ok, maybe a bit of an exaggeration, but...). I'm already antsy after only a week and a half without being able to ride to work...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Kawboy8 said:


> We (wife and I) went up to Boulder and rode a couple times. They have the shoulders of the roads pretty clean.


Hope you don't have to go on any side streets though. Many are still in really bad shape including the one leading to our culdesac that never gets plowed no matter how much snow we get. If we didn't have a 4WD with clearance it would have been tough to get out even now.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

It's supposed to get up to the 50's today. That should melt quite a bit. Of course it will freeze and snow again tomorrow, but only a few inches.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

DirtyChain said:


> It's supposed to get up to the 50's today. That should melt quite a bit. Of course it will freeze and snow again tomorrow, but only a few inches.


Windy now also which will help melt the ice. The ice is what is bad. I could care less about snow.


----------



## jrepko (Dec 27, 2004)

*More white aggravation coming*

Another storm is due in tonight (Thursday, 1/4). Up here in Evergreen we got 3 feet two weeks ago, 2 feet last week, so we should be due for only about a foot now.

I've been out here 20 years, and only a couple of times do I recall the snow packing down like concrete and tying up the streets for weeks. Generally, even up here you can ride on decent roads all winter - road salt/gravel is usually all you need to watch for.

Probably all due to El Niño. If we can just get through the next couple of weeks, the days get longer and the solar snowplows come out. Buck up - the Triple Bypass registration is open, and snow or no snow we best start trainin'.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

I had 5 or 6 inches in the driveway this morning and that was at 6am!. It's supposed to snow until early afternoon to 6pm depending on which station you listen to. I had to fire up the snow blower again. Usually it gets fired up once or twice a year. It's been working overtime for the last few weeks. 

Time to get to work so I can get the heck out of here. No more 6 hour drive homes !


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Chain said:


> I had 5 or 6 inches in the driveway this morning and that was at 6am!. It's supposed to snow until early afternoon to 6pm depending on which station you listen to. I had to fire up the snow blower again. Usually it gets fired up once or twice a year. It's been working overtime for the last few weeks.
> 
> Time to get to work so I can get the heck out of here. No more 6 hour drive homes !


No school for Boulder today...guess it snowed a lot last night--expecting 12-19 inches here I guess.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*no mas*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> Hope you don't have to go on any side streets though. Many are still in really bad shape including the one leading to our culdesac that never gets plowed no matter how much snow we get. If we didn't have a 4WD with clearance it would have been tough to get out even now.


Yeah, that's what I'm bummed about. Much of my commute is on side streets (and even the main streets in Denver that are (were) dry are tough because of the snow/ice piled up on the shoulders. 

Now it looks like the snow today will push it back even further - add another layer of packed ice to the roads, arrrrhhhh!


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> No school for Boulder today...guess it snowed a lot last night--expecting 12-19 inches here I guess.



I am back in Japan now...but my wife is still in Denver. She has been putting her time in on a Cycleops fluid2. I rode it a few times during the holidays...not bad, but not like riding outside, for sure. I will be back in the spring...in time for the riding. We get a little snow here....but not like Denver.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

Kawboy8 said:


> I am back in Japan now...but my wife is still in Denver. She has been putting her time in on a Cycleops fluid2. I rode it a few times during the holidays...not bad, but not like riding outside, for sure. I will be back in the spring...in time for the riding. We get a little snow here....but not like Denver.


With this 4th storm in 4 weeks (less snow, but brutal cold), the snow/ice may still be here when you get back. :mad2:


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

D-Town said:


> With this 4th storm in 4 weeks (less snow, but brutal cold), the snow/ice may still be here when you get back. :mad2:


and It's like 2F here today--way too cold for my coldest weather gear--and the ice and potholes would be a b*tch even if I was warm enough.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> and It's like 2F here today--way too cold for my coldest weather gear--and the ice and potholes would be a b*tch even if I was warm enough.


What do you expect, The dems are coming to town in 2008. Hell is freezing over!


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*#5*

Five storms in five weeks, and still no pavement in sight (except for the major roads)...

:mad2: :cryin:


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

ug, can't wait for some real ridding now. Opened my spinervals "have mercy" and gave that a shot yesterday. 120 min of pain. I was dripping sweat by 20 min in. Coach Troy also got a big middle finger toward the end. Damm him for squeezing in that last set of progressing sprint intervals. Not the best video for base miles but figured i needed some tough intervals to combat my slacking.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

D-Town said:


> Five storms in five weeks, and still no pavement in sight (except for the major roads)...
> 
> :mad2: :cryin:


Just got back from lunch. Good news is that it's at least starting to melt and the forecast doesn't show more snow until the 31st. We might actually see blacktop on the sidestreets by the end of the week (at least I'm hoping.). I would love to take my bike out and get it all grimy.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

I guess I'm lucky and/or stupid - I've been outside on a good ride during lunch at least 3x a week this year so far. 

Only one that was kinda crazy was ~Tuesday last week on 36 from boulder towards lyons - wind was dragging snow across the road and gusting like crazy; literally was blown off the road two or three times. I know I'm lucky to work in boulder for that respect though as so far the city/county has done a very decent job of clearing streets.

I am dying to be able to commute on my bike again though; I hate driving the car (and sitting in rush hour traffic).


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bsaunder said:


> I guess I'm lucky and/or stupid - I've been outside on a good ride during lunch at least 3x a week this year so far.
> 
> Only one that was kinda crazy was ~Tuesday last week on 36 from boulder towards lyons - wind was dragging snow across the road and gusting like crazy; literally was blown off the road two or three times. I know I'm lucky to work in boulder for that respect though as so far the city/county has done a very decent job of clearing streets.
> 
> I am dying to be able to commute on my bike again though; I hate driving the car (and sitting in rush hour traffic).


You're not the KBCO guy are you?


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> You're not the KBCO guy are you?


nope - same working town and same last name (and first initial), but thats about it.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

I finally got out this weekend, 11 miles Saturday and 14 miles Sunday. That's 25 for the year! 

Even with the streets clear, all the melting and refreezing is keeping me away from commuting. This is getting old...


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

*I rode last Wed-Friday*



MDGColorado said:


> I finally got out this weekend, 11 miles Saturday and 14 miles Sunday. That's 25 for the year!
> 
> Even with the streets clear, all the melting and refreezing is keeping me away from commuting. This is getting old...


tempature was in 20's at 6am. All roads are dry. Bike path is still patchy with ice and sand but rideable at a slow speed. I have stomach bug right now so I couldn't ride today or over the weekend. If I'm healthy, I'll be riding tomorrow before the next snow comes other wise you'll never ride til spring comes.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

snuck in a ride at wash park friday afternoon before the latest edition in snow deposits.

how it looks now... perhaps mid feburary...
first race is 3/3. it's a TT, haven't touched the TT bike yet
think i'll sit that one out...

that will be the race of "who loves their indoor trainer"


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

A lot of Boulder Bikers where out Skate Skiing at Eldora this weekend. 
I've done 1 Ride since mid-December, last Thursday for 2 hours, but I've Skied every weekend since Christmas. March races are out for me.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

So far I can say I've ridden outside at least once every week this year.
Commuted in on Friday (for the first time this year...) and would be tonight, but I forgot my light:cryin: 

so far have an average of 30miles/week outdoor this year (lunch rides around boulder), last week was 92miles! 
Hoping that the wed. storm doesn't materialize as my commuting route is finally clear enough for me. Getting out now and then at least makes the rollers/spinning classes more bareable...


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

finally started commuting again today - feel much better now , morning may be a bit sketchy though with all the melting that happened today. With 40s - 50's the rest of the week, it should do a lot to melt a fair bit of the remaining snow.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

bsaunder said:


> finally started commuting again today - feel much better now , morning may be a bit sketchy though with all the melting that happened today. With 40s - 50's the rest of the week, it should do a lot to melt a fair bit of the remaining snow.


Did you cut through SunMicrosystem?

I rode yesterday and today and all streets were dry. The bike paths are the challenge since there are still a lot of ice patches and slushes. Some were rideable and others were not. I think I'm going to stay on the street til most of the snow are gone.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

I checked out some of the streets I use to commute, and they are getting close. Maybe we'll be riding mostly dry streets before March after all.


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

Noël said:


> Did you cut through SunMicrosystem?
> 
> I rode yesterday and today and all streets were dry. The bike paths are the challenge since there are still a lot of ice patches and slushes. Some were rideable and others were not. I think I'm going to stay on the street til most of the snow are gone.


yea, I really like that route over my old route, especially this time of year.
The east bound lanes by the the new lofts (from storagetek drive to the 36 frontage road) were really wet without a bike lane for most of the way. The only other part that was a little fun was going up south boulder road about halfway up the hill (leaving Boulder) by the lights - no bike lane there for ~150 yards. Other than those two spots the ride was pretty clear - heading from Boulder was pretty wet last night, but towards Boulder this morning was fairly dry.


----------



## MDGColorado (Nov 9, 2004)

I finally commuted yesterday. The pavement in Longmont is in pretty rough shape and it was really hard to see in the wet stuff--I hit a pothole on the way home and wrecked a rim. I just rebuilt that wheel a few weeks ago and it barely had 50 miles on it. :mad2: So today I'm doing bus/bike on another bike, and I'll try to avoid that spot.

Edit" "weeks ago" was "months ago"


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Pothole sucks!*



MDGColorado said:


> I finally commuted yesterday. The pavement in Longmont is in pretty rough shape and it was really hard to see in the wet stuff--I hit a pothole on the way home and wrecked a rim. I just rebuilt that wheel a few months ago and it barely had 50 miles on it. :mad2: So today I'm doing bus/bike on another bike, and I'll try to avoid that spot.


My ride this morning was pretty rough too. Typically when i see ice patch, i try to avoid it but sometime i don't have time to react to it and have to ride through the patch. Well i had to ride through one and by time and i got to the end of the ice patch, i sunk into the pothole. My momentum rode me right through it but i felt harsh bump. No damage to the rim thank goodness.


----------



## Data Junkie (Dec 31, 2006)

I commute from 120th ave and Colorado in Thornton to Orchard by I-25 in Greenwood Village.
All my trails are still horrible. Consequently, I am riding an all street route. I have to cap my speed at 15mph and pay attention for ice flows. Despite the fact that I hate riding york and brighton blvd, all in all my commute is not too terrible. Bike route D11 hits several horrible streets approaching speer. However, I noticed the sidewalks are clear in that area. Going to pull a no no and ride them for a bit. Melt melt melt!


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*Snow's gone*

I was able to commute to work today on my normal route for the first time since the x-mas blizzard. Aside from the fact that there are 10x the potholes now, it's great to be back on the bike. And it's not even March yet...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

D-Town said:


> I was able to commute to work today on my normal route for the first time since the x-mas blizzard. Aside from the fact that there are 10x the potholes now, it's great to be back on the bike. And it's not even March yet...


watch out for gravel and black ice. took a nasty header the other day on some loose gravel around a corner.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Has anyone been on the S Platte trail between Mineral and downtown? That's my usual route but I haven't gotten off of my arse to go check it out.


----------

